# Water In Lines



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

What to you Outbackers do when storing the TT for a few weeks while waiting for the next trip. Do you drain all water form lines and fresh tank? Either plug the TT into an outlet, disconnect battery? We went a a couple of weeks ago for maiden trip and I parked the TT without draining the water completely out of the faucet lines. There isn't any water in the fresh, grey, or black tanks. Just a thought.

Beerman


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I do not drain but I do not use the water for drinking, I use bottled. There are a few who drain everything.

I will leave mine plugged in at home if I am going to use again in a few weeks but remember that if you are plugged in and for some reason it loses power and the fridge is on, the fridge will switch over to propane and in time..........empty tanks.(been there, done that) If I do not plug it in, I use a battery shut off so the battery does not get drained down.

John


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

The only time I drain mine is when I winterize. I just flush the lines and fresh water tank good before a trip. If it has been sitting for a few weeks, I will use a little bleach also.

As for the holding tanks, the grey is usually empty, but I put my black tank on soak for a couple of weeks after a trip. It's full to the top, with lots of enzyme chemical in it. I dump and flush it after a couple weeks, or before the next trip, whichever comes first. Soaking gets those hard-to-remove "Klingons" out of there.

I always leave it plugged in to keep the battery charged, since I park in my driveway. If you don't have access to power, then disconnect your battery for storage for anything longer than a few days. (It dies pretty quickly)

Bob


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I empty water tank, turn propane off, leave unplugged and flip off battery disconnect switch, open roof vents about 2" and leave the fridge door open a crack.

if leaving plugged in, remember to check batt levels.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I leave mine ready to go on a moments notice, from the time I de winterize until I put it back away the next winter.

Fridge has all the condiments and normal stuff that can sit for a while. Just add meats, eggs and fresh fruit and veggies and I am ready to roll.


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

Reminder:

If you leave your TT plugged in don't forget to check your battery water level every now and then if your battery has removable caps. Constant charging may bubble some liquid out.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> I empty water tank, turn propane off, leave unplugged and flip off battery disconnect switch, open roof vents about 2" and leave the fridge door open a crack.
> 
> [snapback]103208[/snapback]​


Exactly what we do, except I have to manually disconnect the battery.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I drain everything...the fresh water tank, the hot water tank, and open all three belly drain caps when driving home. When I get home I replace the belly drain caps and the only water in the system is the one gallon + chemicals in the grey and black tanks.

It is more work this way, but I like fresh water before each trip...even if we use the trailer water only for showers, dishes, and handwashing / teeth brushing.

Randy


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I drain everything...the fresh water tank, the hot water tank, and open all three belly drain caps when driving home. When I get home I replace the belly drain caps and the only water in the system is the one gallon + chemicals in the grey and black tanks.
> 
> It is more work this way, but I like fresh water before each trip...even if we use the trailer water only for showers, dishes, and handwashing / teeth brushing.
> 
> ...


Same here except I drain the lines and fresh tank upon getting home. I want to leave a few gallons of water in the fresh tank in case an emergency bathroom stop is needed.


----------



## kevman (Mar 5, 2005)

I leave a little water in the fresh water tank, in case we need water on the trip back. I do not drain the little amount that is in there and have never tasted any bad tasting water. Ours is in the back yard and so I keep the electricity on so the fridge is stocked with our needed items. I have a quick disconnect on the battery. We just took it out for the first time this spring after not using it for 2-3 months and the battery still had plenty of charge left.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

GoVols said:


> Same here except I drain the lines and fresh tank upon getting home.Â I want to leave a few gallons of water in the fresh tank in case an emergency bathroom stop is needed.
> [snapback]103263[/snapback]​


We get around that by filling a gallon jug with water before we leave and put it in the small sink in the kitchen (to keep it upright while in motion). If bathroom stops are needed, we have water for flushing, but still have an empty (and weight-free!) fresh water tank.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We always keep about 5-10 gallons in the fresh tank to use for on the road potty breaks (but then we do not use that water for drinking either). Battery switch is disconnected whenever in storage.

On return, I also let the gray and black tanks ferment for a couple of weeks before dumping. I then leave the tanks prepared for the next trip before it goes back in storage.

We do not leave ANY food in the trailer during storage that is not in a sealed can.

Vents (w/ Maxx-Air covers) are left open throughout the camping season.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

